

Ask HN: Has search.Twitter.com been shut down? - danmaz74

I was going to try something out in the search API, but I noticed that the example don't work.<p>http://search.twitter.com/search.json?q=%40twitterapi%20%40anywhere<p>At the same time, if I go to search.twitter.com, I'm redirected to http://twitter.com/#!/search-home<p>If this was in the news recently I missed it, and a search didn't find out anything. Any ponters/explanations?
======
danmaz74
Ok - now it's working :)

